# Synchronized Preening



## PoukieBear (Sep 27, 2013)

The pink stained feathers are just from a raspberry, don't worry


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

So sweet, love the colors.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Ohh so cute! That is precious Michelle .


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

They are so cute I can hardly stand it!!!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I love the video! Thanks for sharing the adorable little ones. *


----------

